# Sidebar CPU Auslastung



## Dome Xe (17. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe gesehehn, dass es bei Windows 7 eine eigene Anwendung für die Sidebar von Intel gibt bei der die CPU auslastung dargestellt wird...
hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen 

gruß dome


----------



## denyio (17. November 2011)

haste mal auf der intel seite geschaut? bzw kann es sein das dieses widget vllt an ein spezielles mainboard gebunden ist?..sprich das es mit den mainboard cd's verteilt wird?


----------



## 6erPasch (17. November 2011)

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe suchst du ein Sidebargadget was die CPU-Auslastung anzeigt?!
Ich persönlich benutze dafür das "All CPU Meter": Windows Gadgets - All CPU Meter Version 3.7
Das einzige Gadget von Intel was die CPU-Auslastung (bzw. aktueller Takt bezogen auf die aktuelle Auslastung) anzeigt ist das hier: Intel Turbo Boost Technology Monitor - Download - CHIP Online
--> Das würde ich aber persönlich nicht benutzen da i.d.R. dieser Balken entweder voll oder leer ist (keine genaue Angabe in Prozent oder so)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen...

MfG


PS: Das nächste mal wenn du schreibst "ich habe gesehn" solltest du einen Screenshot machen damit WIR auch wissen was DU gesehen hast


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. November 2011)

OrbLog - Intel Core Series Sidebar Gadget
sidebargadget zum anzeigen der cpu auslastung bei intel systemen, nutz ich seit über nem jahr und kenne auch kein anderes


----------



## Dome Xe (18. November 2011)

super , danke für die hilfe


----------

